# Audi TT images



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: just a few cropped images of my audi tt that i thought looked kinda cool.


----------



## bambam10125 (Feb 22, 2008)

looking good mate


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

cool pics:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Some really nice pictures there although the car is crying out to be lowered lol


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Is that a gradient fill on the 4th one mate?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Very nice indeed. What wheels are they? absolutely suit it to the ground :thumb:


----------



## GBS (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice looking car and pics!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice! :thumb:

Got a couple myself


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Very nice indeed. What wheels are they? absolutely suit it to the ground :thumb:


wheels are from the Quattro Sport mdl


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Is that a gradient fill on the 4th one mate?


yup. 1st attmept at that knida thing, just playing. have a few more but will get them just right first.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some good pics there


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

me n the wife love the mk1 tt, in summer getting rid of the wifes red tigra convertible to get a red tt, can i ask the wheel size m8 as your car sits sooooooooo sweet


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

235/40/18 quattro sport alloys. if you are interested in TT action get on the tt-forum.co.uk or here from some of mine,

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=110664&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

:thumb:


----------

